# BFG - Big Friendly Giant: Neuer Trailer zum Fantasy-Abenteuer



## Phean (24. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *BFG - Big Friendly Giant: Neuer Trailer zum Fantasy-Abenteuer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: BFG - Big Friendly Giant: Neuer Trailer zum Fantasy-Abenteuer


----------



## Khrimm (24. Mai 2016)

BFG ist die Abkürzung für  nur eine einzige Sache und es ist nicht Big Friendly Giant


----------



## Vordack (24. Mai 2016)

Khrimm schrieb:


> BFG ist die Abkürzung für  nur eine einzige Sache und es ist nicht Big Friendly Giant



Ist BFG eigentlich in irgeneiner Form von ID geschützt?

edit: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_BFG 

Den Big friendly Giant gibts schon etwas länger.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Mai 2016)

Khrimm schrieb:


> BFG ist die Abkürzung für  nur eine einzige Sache und es ist nicht Big Friendly Giant



tatsächlich ist das buch älter als doom.


----------



## Khrimm (24. Mai 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> tatsächlich ist das buch älter als doom.



egal


----------



## Vordack (24. Mai 2016)

Khrimm schrieb:


> egal



Awards and recognition

The BFG has won numerous awards including the 1985 Deutscher Jugendliteraturpreis as the year's best children's book, in its German translation Sophiechen und der Riese[3] and the 1991 Read Alone and Read Aloud BILBY Awards.[4]

In 2003 it was ranked number 56 in The Big Read, a two-stage survey of the British public by the BBC to determine the "Nation's Best-loved Novel".[5]

The U.S. National Education Association listed The BFG among the "Teachers' Top 100 Books for Children" based on a 2007 online poll.[6]

In 2012 it was ranked number 88 among all-time children's novels in a survey published by School Library Journal, a monthly with primarily U.S. audience. It was the fourth of four books by Dahl among the Top 100, more than any other writer.[7]


So egal ist es nicht


----------



## Khrimm (24. Mai 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Awards and recognition
> 
> The BFG has won numerous awards including the 1985 Deutscher Jugendliteraturpreis as the year's best children's book, in its German translation Sophiechen und der Riese[3] and the 1991 Read Alone and Read Aloud BILBY Awards.[4]
> 
> ...



Ok, Kompromiss:  "Big Fucking Giant"


----------



## McDrake (24. Mai 2016)

Khrimm schrieb:


> Ok, Kompromiss:  "Big Fucking Giant"


Liest sich aber dann wie ein Film für Erwachsene.


----------

